# Just received Anajet MP5i yesterday



## MarkJenna (Aug 22, 2017)

Anajet MP5i showing all cartridges "empty" after several "fill print lines." Did additional "fill print lines" as the instructions indicate "if you don't see lines filled." Is this possible that the cartridges are empty already?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I still can't believe people are still buying anajet
Good luck


----------



## marcnem (Sep 11, 2017)

MarkJenna said:


> Anajet MP5i showing all cartridges "empty" after several "fill print lines." Did additional "fill print lines" as the instructions indicate "if you don't see lines filled." Is this possible that the cartridges are empty already?


If you are not using original Anajet ink cartridges, they will not register in the software, this causing the error.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcnem (Sep 11, 2017)

OSSKOBRET said:


> I still can't believe people are still buying anajet
> Good luck


And I can't believe people still leave insulting comments on forums (oh, that's right...this is the internet)


For the rest of you who can't believe why people are still buying anajet printers - Of coarse there are very expensive state-of-the-art machines out there and if I were to buy a NEW machine today, I would carefully consider all the newest options......but for someone just starting out, there is no better way to get into DTG for under $10k, than with a anajet mp5 or mp10 refurbished with the same technology that comes in the new ri3000/6000? All the new DTG machines are well over $10k and if you buy any used machine, you're stuck with old technology. 
New engine, old car, be smart.


OSSKOBRET said:


> I still can't believe people are still buying anajet
> Good luck



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Ever hear of Katana dtg
Very well priced 
And works very well 
Stick that in your pipe and smoke it 😎👌🏼


----------



## MarkJenna (Aug 22, 2017)

Continue to get "double vision prints" all while not completing a single print. Anyone got any advice as to why? I understand people have their opinions on anything out there. I'm only on here to get advice and/or help anyone I can. I'd appreciate any help at all.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Clean every thing 
Especially the bottom of print head and capping station 
A diluted simple green solution worked very well for me


----------

